# monster cam timing with drill bits in the cam holes



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

like this


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

As long as it's shooting good for you. It's kind of the same as just equaling the cables in the timing window though. It may be more precise than eyeballing the cables in the timing holes but still does not give you information about sync at full draw. 

I have an M7 that's tuned very well and the cables are not dead on at brace. Close but not dead on.
Have you paper tuned and all that? What were your results?


----------



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

TOOL said:


> As long as it's shooting good for you. It's kind of the same as just equaling the cables in the timing window though. It may be more precise than eyeballing the cables in the timing holes but still does not give you information about sync at full draw.
> 
> I have an M7 that's tuned very well and the cables are not dead on at brace. Close but not dead on.
> Have you paper tuned and all that? What were your results?


As far as i can tell by the draw stops and the timing holes it's tuned and the cams appear to be in sync.It shoots great and i gained a few FPS and got my draw weight back up to 60#.I think the large timing holes are only a ballpark setting on the timing,you can twist the cables quite a few turns and not really tell by watching the timing holes but the small holes with bits in them show more detail.I guess i just got lucky that mine lined up the way they did but im happy with it and it may not work for everyone .


----------



## davdeer19 (Jan 8, 2011)

that is exactly how mathews describes the rotation process and i use just a straight edge


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/images/userpix/3_reezenCam_2.jpg The monster cam timing is the same as last pic.Hope this helps some.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

As a good static starting point you can use this reference in both cams.


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks I gonna check my monster 6.7. Just wanted to brag on this bow a little, I have a limbdriver rest and just for fun I started shooting different arrows thru the bow to see how they shot thru paper, 2413,cx max3d select 250&350,FMJ 400 all shot bullet holes without moving rest, that is a forgiving bow if you ask me : ) also this rest must be doing a good job


----------



## deerhunter_0 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know this is reviving an OLD thread, but I wanted to thank you all for this. I put a new string on my Monster 6 at a certified Mathews Dealer and they totally screwed it up! He had no idea how to time my bow and I got so frustrated with the guy I finally told him to just put the cables and string on and let me out of there. That's when I checked here to get the correct way to do the timing and got it done last night and it's awesome! I actually did it myself too. I have to admit, I was nervous about doing it myself with the little bow press I have but it worked out great!


----------

